# What to do?



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi all,
We inherited a 2001 Yamaha Big Bear 400 that runs great. Starts right up every time and was well maintained up until we got it. It's our first quad. So I'm not up to snuff on general maintenance 
Last week I went to manually roll it out of the way and I could barley move it in neutral. I thought it was in gear, but wasn't. I started it up and popped it into gear. When I gave it gas, just before it started to roll, it lurched down as if the brakes were engaged. It rolled a foot or two and stopped. You could tell while giving it gas, it felt like it was under pressure or towing something heavy. Parking brake was not on either. 
What do I start to look for to trouble shoot? I didn't see any Zerks to lube.
Thanks 
Pete


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Probably just a stuck brake. is it a drum style brake assembly on the rear axle? If so just push the actuator bracket down to relive tension. It will need a good cleaning


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. I'll give it a shot


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

Had a similar thing on a 98 Suzuki. Bought it new and she doesn't get a ton of use. Could tell there was drag and finally the left front tire would lock up going slow speed. Like the brake was on. Was just before deer season so pulled the wheel and hub and could tell the brake on the drum was not releasing. Released all the line pressure and got through the busy time with no front brakes. It needed a good tune up and I never ordered the parts I thought I would need so took it to Dave's Yamaha/Suzuki in Cadillac this spring and asked him to look at it while doing the tune up and oil change. He was able to just clean up the piston/actuator which had some corrosion and was not releasing. No parts and 15 min in labor. Honest and highly recommend him.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

My 2005 Bombardier was doing the same thing......turned out it was the transmission brake locking up. Expensive, and I can't don't repair that stuff myself. Was warned by dealer to NEVER push or unload machine by hand (always did it) if in gear. He said, to always be safe that no internal engine/transmission damage occurs, it is best to move the machine under it's own power - without power, sometimes neutral isn't neutral.

Steve


----------

